# Not-Halt konzept für eine bestehende Mischanlage



## Elektricks (29 September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wieder mal eine Sicherheitstechnische Frage, welche ich mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion nicht klären konnte.

Die Anlage (Baujahr 84) bestehend aus 7 Mischlinien befindet sich Örtlich übersichtlich angeordnet auf einer Fläche von ca. 25x10 Metern.
Damals wurden diese Mischer als separate Einheit gesehen, dass bedeutet das jeder Mischer seinen eigenen Not-Aus Kreis hatte. 
Zusätzlich gab es noch einen übergeordneten Not-Aus Kreis, welcher alle Mischlinien stillsetzte. (5 in der Anlage verteilte Not-Aus Taster mit Beschriftung "Haupt Not-Aus")

4 Mischer besitzen eine Verriegelung und sind geschlossen. 
3 Stück jedoch haben eine nicht überwachte oder Verriegelte Klappe für Reinigungsarbeiten und Komponentenzugabe.
Bauchschmerzen machen mir die 3 offenen Mischer, bei welchen man das Mischwerkzeug problemlos mit der Hand berühren kann,
evtl. sogar reinstürzen könnte bei laufendem Mischer...

Die Technik (Abschaltung einkanalig über Schütz) muss sowieso erneuert werden.

Ich würde jetzt gerne wissen ob das Konzept so wie es ist übernommen werden kann,
oder ob dies nicht mehr zulässig ist.

ich persönlich habe in meiner ganzen Laufbahn ein solches Konzept nirgends mehr finden können, und denke auch nicht das das noch dem Stand der Technik entspricht.

Eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung wird denke ich von Extern gemacht, ebenso die daraus resultierenden SIL/PL usw.
Ich möchte aber gerne vorher etwas Input von den Fachleuten ;-)


----------



## stevenn (29 September 2015)

Elektricks schrieb:


> Die Technik (Abschaltung einkanalig über Schütz) muss sowieso erneuert werden.
> 
> ..., und denke auch nicht das das noch dem Stand der Technik entspricht.


du meinst den Not-Halt-Kreis? Machst du ihn zweikanalig? lässt du die jeweils einzelnen Not-Halt-Kreise?

nein das ist nicht STand der Technik, wenn die Klappe nicht verriegelt ist. ich würde nachbessern.
überleg dir aber ob du verriegeln oder zuhalten musst.


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2015)

Bei uns gilt die Vorgabe, dass betroffene Anlagen soweit technisch  auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik gebracht werden müssen. Ist teilweise ein erheblicher Aufwand


----------



## se_la (29 September 2015)

Das erste was bei dir greift ist die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. Leider bin ich nicht ganz so fit darin, aber da müsste der Paragraph 8 der Richtige sein.

Da dieser (aus deinem Text heraus) wahrscheinlich nicht erfüllt wird. Werdet ihr Hand anlegen müssen.
Wenn Änderungen an Maschinen durchgeführt werden stellt sich die Frage handelt es sich um eine wesentliche Änderung, Ja oder Nein?
Dazu gibt es vom BMAS eine Entscheidungsgrafik. 

Zum Thema Not-Halt/Not-Aus gibt es eine Norm für Gestaltungsleitsätze, die DIN EN ISO 13850.
Zu dem übergeordneten Not-Aus kann ich nur sagen, dass es immer etwas problematisch ist. Weil sicher zu erkennen sein muss was im Notfall abgeschaltet wird wenn das Stellteil betätigt wird.

Der Schritt eine Risikobeurteilung durchzuführen ist auf jeden Fall der Richtige. Wenn ihr euch extern jemanden ins Haus holt wird dieser euch auch entsprechend beraten.


----------



## Elektricks (29 September 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

das hier definitiv etwas zu tun ist, ist mir klar. Not-Halt und Schutztürüberwachung mittels 2 Kanaligem Not-Halt ist sowieso klar.
Abschaltung 1- oder 2-Kanalig wird dann aus der Gefährdungsbeurteilung hervorgehen denke ich.
Mir dreht es sich mehr um das Konzept des übergeordnetem Not-Halt, ich habe von Safety den Satz noch vor Augen: "Bei der Betätigung eines Not-Halt darf der Bediener nicht überlegen müssen was er da auslöst."

Damit würde sich das Konzept über den Haufen werfen...


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2015)

Elektricks schrieb:


> Mir dreht es sich mehr um das Konzept des übergeordnetem Not-Halt, ich habe von Safety den Satz noch vor Augen: "Bei der Betätigung eines Not-Halt darf der Bediener nicht überlegen müssen was er da auslöst."
> 
> Damit würde sich das Konzept über den Haufen werfen...



Es gibt keine 100%-Lösung bei dem Thema.
Wichtig sind 2 Dinge:

Eindeutige Kennzeichnung des Not-Halt-Bereichs.
Wobei das auch ein wachsweicher Begriff ist. Die Erklärungen dazu reichen von einfacher Beschriftung des Not-Halt bis hin zu Bodenmarkierungen oder unterschliedlich farbigen Anlagenteilen.
Persönlich finde ich Seilzug-Schalter (Reissleine) für den Gesamt-NotHalt gut ... Geht halt leider nur selten.
Regelmässige Unterweisung der Mitarbeiter (Bediener, Instandhalter)
 
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## holgermaik (29 September 2015)

Ich würde das Konzept etwas anders machen.
Ich würde jedem Mischer einen "Schnellstop" oder "Betriebsstop" (nenne es wie du willst) spendieren. schwarzer Schlagtaster auf gelben Grund und darüber ein Not Halt auf die gesmte Anlage.
Hat den Vorteil, dass bei einem Defekt welcher eigentlich eine Notabschaltung erfordert gezielt nur ein Mischer abgeschaltet werden kann, jedoch bei Gefahr die Eindeutigkeit des Not Halt erhalten bleibt.
Grüße Holger


----------



## Elektricks (29 September 2015)

Hallo Holger,

das ist ein sehr guter Vorschlag, der mir sehr gut Gefällt. :s1:
Das Konzept des übergeordneten Not-Halt ist ja nicht Schlecht, nur bisher bin ich nicht darauf gekommen diese Farblich zu trennen :sm5:


----------



## Safety (29 September 2015)

Hallo, bitte beachte dabei dass es sich bei den Schwarzen Tastern um Maschinenstopptaster handelt.
Not-Halt müssen Rot sein und wenn es geht muss der Hintergrund Gelb sein. Ich würde den Hintergrund des Maschinenstopptasters nicht Gelb machen!
Bei Mischern und Mischlinien werden oft die Schnittstellen sehr unzureichend betrachtet. Das sind z.B. Pneumatische Klappen oder große Gewichte durch das darüber befindliche Gewicht des Produkts. Teils werden auch Produkte mit Druckluft eingeschossen.
Und auch Durchgriffs Möglichkeiten in andere Mischer und die Druckluftklappen.
Auch müssen oft aus ATEX Gründen ein Abkippen in den offenen Mischer verhindert werden.  
Ein Not-Halt Konzept ist auch von diesen Gefährdungsüberlagerungen abhängig.
Auch ist der PLr bzw. bei Altmaschinen die Kategorie für die Abschaltung der Mischer und Druckluftklappen viel zu gering gewählt.
Zuhaltung kannst du nach DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 bewerten.
PS.: Mache zz eine Risikobeurteilung für eine neue Mischlinie mit vielen ein und Durchgriffs Möglichkeiten auch die Staubbildung bei trockenen Pulverförmigen Produkten ist nicht ganz ohne.


----------



## holgermaik (29 September 2015)

> Ich würde den Hintergrund des Maschinenstopptasters nicht Gelb machen!


Warum nicht? Ich sehe darin keine Probleme, da eine Verwechselung mit Not Halt aufgrund der Farbe ausgeschlossen ist.



Grüsse Holger


----------



## Safety (29 September 2015)

Warum?
Weil ich mir bei sowas immer einen in Panik zu den zwei Schaltern rennenden Menschen vorstelle der dann eventuell was verwechselt.
Ich finde diese Ausführung nicht gut!


----------



## holgermaik (29 September 2015)

> Weil ich mir bei sowas immer einen in Panik zu den zwei Schaltern  rennenden Menschen vorstelle der dann eventuell was verwechselt.


Der Einwand ist sicherlich gerechtfertigt. 
Wenn ich aber 3, 4 oder 5 Not Halt Schalter nebeneinander montiere, was wird wohl passieren? Dieser Mensch wird *alle* betätigen! Wozu also eine Selektivität für Not Halt?


----------



## Safety (29 September 2015)

Ich kann Deiner Antwort nicht ganz folgen?
Wer hat gesagt das man 4-5 Not Halt Taster nebeneinander montieren soll.
Ich halte sehr viel von Wirkbereichsbildung und Überlappenden Systemen.
Auch kann ich oft nicht nachvollziehen warum viel ein so großes Problem mit Übergeordneten NH Konzepten haben. Wenn der NH für das benutzt wird für was er erfunden wurde dann wird dieser so gut wie nie betätigt.  
Aber es hat sich oft eingebürgert, dass man diese als Maschinenstopp benutzt und das ist eben falsch. Da kann man dann einen Schwarzen Taster (ohne Gelben Hintergrund) anbringen.


----------



## holgermaik (29 September 2015)

> bestehend aus 7 Mischlinien befindet sich Örtlich übersichtlich angeordnet auf einer Fläche von ca. 25x10 Metern.
> Damals wurden diese Mischer als separate Einheit gesehen, dass bedeutet das jeder Mischer seinen eigenen Not-Aus Kreis hatte.
> Zusätzlich gab es noch einen übergeordneten Not-Aus Kreis, welcher alle  Mischlinien stillsetzte. (5 in der Anlage verteilte Not-Aus Taster mit  Beschriftung "Haupt Not-Aus")


7 Mischlinen mit mindestens einem Not Halt + 5 Haupt Not Halt = mindestens 12 Not Halt auf 250m²

Natürlich gebe ich dir Recht, dass ein Not Halt kein Betriebsmittel ist um etwas abszuschalten.


----------



## Elektricks (29 September 2015)

Hallo Safety,

Ich habe nun mitgenommen, dass ein übergeordneter Not-Halt auf jeden Fall nicht gegen geltende Vorschriften/Regeln der Technik verstößt, wenn dementsprechend Konstruiert und installiert, 
das macht mir die Elektrokonstruktion auf jeden Fall einfacher.
Es spricht wohl auch nichts gegen die Ausführung von Holger über jedem Betriebshalt einen Not-Halt Taster zu installieren. 



> 7 Mischlinen mit mindestens einem Not Halt + 5 Haupt Not Halt = mindestens 12 Not Halt auf 250m²


@Holger: Sind dir das zuviele (wohl eher nicht ), zuwenig, oder genau richtig? 

Mich würde eure Meinung zu den offenen Mischern interessieren.
Wir haben vor ein paar Jahren eine neu installierte Mischanlage von Eirch bekommen (Hat nichts mit der oben beschriebenen Anlage zu tun),
der Mischer für Farben/Pastöse Produkte ist im Boden versenkt, dort gibt es ein Mannloch auf ca. Kniehöhe.
Durchmesser ca. 600mm.
Natürlich ist ein Deckel darauf, der aber jederzeit geöffnet werden kann zwecks Komponentenzugabe, Reinigungsarbeiten usw. 
Kann dies so zulässig sein? Die Gefahr des reinstürzens in den Mischer ist zugegeben nicht sehr groß aufgrund des mannlochs, dennoch ist sie da.
Einfach zu realisieren wäre ein Gitter, welches in das Mannloch installiert und überwacht wird und bei öffnen den Mischer stillsetzt.
Nun, mein Vorgesetzter sieht hier keinerlei Gefährungspotential 

Ob der Betriebshalt (oder wie auch immer das Kind benannt wird) Nun Gelb/Schwarz oder Grau/Schwarz ist wie hier im Bild, ist mir relativ Egal. 
Die Bediener müssen sowieso daraufhin geschult und eingewiesen werden.


----------



## Safety (30 September 2015)

Kurz das Mannloch ist nicht o.k.! Hier ist die DIN EN 13857 einzuhalten. Aber Du kommst aus einer Branche (in der ich auch mal Tätig war) die das nicht so eng sehen, bis dann was passiert ist. Es gibt da immer wieder Todesfälle.
Das von Dir beschrieben Gitter wird auch gefordert und bei vielen Mischern gemacht. Auch Trichter oder ähnliches  sind möglich.
Aus Sicherheitstechnischer Sicht gibt es bei Dir nur einen Not-Halt der alles abschaltet, die Schwarzen Schalter gelten nicht als NH.
Du musst eine GBU nach BetrSichV § 3 machen und den Stand der Technik spiegeln dann entscheiden was gemacht umgesetzt werden kann und was man eventuell Organisatorisch lösen kann. Aber offene Eingriffsstellen sind nicht akzeptabel!


----------



## PILZ-CS (30 September 2015)

Hallo Elektricks,

Solche Themen in einem Forum zu besprechen ist immer ein wenig mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Natürlich kann man sich die eine oder andere Idee und Meinung einholen, aber wir würden immer dazu raten dann nochmal einen Spezialisten um Rat zu fragen, und dann auch genauer auf die Anlage ein zu gehen, am besten noch mit Skizzen oder sonstigen Unterlagen. Dabei spielt es jetzt keine Rolle ob unsere Spezialisten oder andere um Rat gefragt werden, sondern es geht einfach nur darum, dass du dich bestmöglichst beraten lässt um Fehler zu vermeiden.

Zu dem Thema mit den verschiedenen Not-Halt Kreisen:
Ein rot-gelber Not-Halt muss immer die komplette einsehbare Maschine stillegen, da man ja immer davon ausgehen muss, dass in einem Notfall auch eine nicht unterwiesene Person den Not-Halt drücken kann, und von dieser kann man nicht erwarten, dass erst noch Beschriftungen gelesen werden. Ein schwarz-gelber Bereichs-Halt ist zulässig und vorallem in der Automobilindustrie üblich. Hier geht man davon aus dass unterwiesene Personen bei Bedarf einen einzelnen Bereich stoppen können, ohne dass die komplette Linie steht und ggf. großer materieller Schaden entsteht, aber wie gesagt bei einem richtigen Notfal muss der rot-gelbe Not-Halt auf die komplette Maschine wirken.

Bei Fragen darfst du dich gerne auch direkt telefonisch an unsere Experten wenden.


----------



## Safety (30 September 2015)

Hallo Pilz-CS,
interessante und für mich auch neue Aussagen:
Ein rot-gelber Not-Halt muss immer die komplette einsehbare Maschine stillegen,
Wo kommen diese Aussagen her.
Ich Empfehle hierzu die DIN EN ISO 12100, DIN EN ISO 11161 und einige Typ-C Normen. Darin wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das eine Bereichsbildung erlaubt ist!
Auch der Entwurf zur DIN EN ISO 13850 wird auf diesen Sachverhalt eingehen und erlauben.
Den Begriff einsehbar kann ich nicht finden, wo steht das?
Mir ist nur die Aussage der DIN EN ISO 13850 Abschnitt 4.1.3 bekannt.


----------



## Blockmove (30 September 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Ein rot-gelber Not-Halt muss immer die komplette einsehbare Maschine stillegen,
> Wo kommen diese Aussagen her.



Die Aussage geistert immer wieder durch die Landschaft.
Und ruckzuck ist man dann bei der Frage "Was ist eine Maschine, Anlage, Gesamtanlage ... ?"

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (30 September 2015)

Hallo, zurück zu dem letzten Beitrag von Elektrichs.
Der Stand der Technik für „Altmaschinen“ wird durch die BetrSichV definiert und dann konkretisiert durch die TRBSen.
Die BetrSichV fordert das TOP Prinzip also erstmal eine technische Lösung dann kommen Organisatorische und dann erst Persönliche.
In den Fall Mischer und Klappe ist es dann die TRBS 2111, hier steht:
4.5.1 Sichern von Gefahrstellen
Lassen sich Gefahrstellen nicht durch konstruktive Maßnahmen vermeiden, so ist
vorrangig zu prüfen, ob die mechanische Gefährdung durch eine der nachfolgend
aufgeführten Schutzeinrichtungen minimiert werden kann:
1. trennende Schutzeinrichtungen verhindern das Erreichen von Gefahrstellen,
z. B. Verkleidung, Verdeckung, Umzäunung, Umwehrung,
2. Schutzeinrichtungen mit Annäherungsreaktion verhindern eine mechanische
Gefährdung durch Abschalten oder Stillsetzen der Gefahr bringenden Bewegung,
z. B. Lichtschranke, Lichtgitter, Laserscanner,
3. ortsbindende Schutzeinrichtungen binden Beschäftigte oder ihre Körperteile
während der Gefahr bringenden Bewegung, z. B. Zweihandschaltung oder
4. abweisende Schutzeinrichtungen entfernen vor dem Wirksamwerden der Gefährdung
Beschäftigte oder ihre Körperteile aus dem Gefahrenbereich, z. B. Fußabweiser

Wäre diese Frage des Vorgesetzten damit geklärt?
Wenn Ihr eine GBU gemacht habt wird da was Rot aufleuchten und dann rate ich euch dringend da was zu unternehmen, bzw. vorher schon.


----------



## PILZ-CS (1 Oktober 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> .....
> Den Begriff einsehbar kann ich nicht finden, wo steht das?
> Mir ist nur die Aussage der DIN EN ISO 13850 Abschnitt 4.1.3 bekannt.



Das ist richtig, den Begriff findet man so nicht nicht in der Norm, es war eher als geflügeltes Wort gedacht. Korrekt lautet es in der Norm:

"> _der Wirkungsbereich eines Not-Halt-Gerätes muss von der Bedienstelle des Not-Halt-Gerätes aus erkennbar sein_ <"

Aber so eine Diskussion um Begrifflichkeiten bringt den Ersteller der Frage nicht weiter, 
und um soetwas zu vermeiden nochmals der Rat einen Experten telefonisch zu rate zu ziehen, da lässt sich vieles besser und schneller klären.


----------



## Safety (1 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich bitte um Quellenangabe und wenn es die Quelle ist die ich meine, bitte den kompletten Wortlaut und Erklärung um was es da geht. Sonst wird da wieder was komplett Falsches Verstanden!
Anmerkung:
Das Forum dient dazu offene Diskussionen zu dem Thema zu führen und es ist das einzige Unabhängig das mir bekannt ist. Wenn es Missverständnisse geben sollte kann man diese auch klären. Mir haben die Diskussionen schon sehr viel gebracht und ich habe auch viel dabei gelernt.


----------

